# Need For Steed Moste Wanted / auflösung auf HD ändern?



## gaini (2. August 2012)

*Need For Steed Moste Wanted / auflösung auf HD ändern?*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal wieder seit Jahren "NfS Most Wanted ausgepackt. Da sich mit der Zeit die Hardware geändert hat wollte ich das Spiel gerne auf Full HD spielen, 
was aber nicht unter den Optionen im spiel ein zu stellen geht. auf nicht welches Bildformat wie z.b. 16:9 usw.
Ich habe einer "ini"-Datei im Hauptortner gesucht, weil sich viele Spiele da drüber einstellen lassen.

Wisst ihr wie ich das Spiel auf Full HD bekomm?

mein System:

Win7 "64bit"
AMD Phenom II X4 965
ASUS Crosshair III Formula
4 GB DDR3 1333
nVidia GeForce GTX 570
ACER HS244HQ 23,6 Zoll LED Monitor


----------



## Galford (2. August 2012)

*AW: Need For Steed Moste Wanted / auflösung auf HD ändern?*

Hier den Resolution Changer herunterladen.

NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Most Wanted, The Run, Shift 2 Unleashed, World


Das Tool ist sehr simpel und sollte sich von selbst erklären.


----------



## gaini (2. August 2012)

*AW: Need For Steed Moste Wanted / auflösung auf HD ändern?*

hat alles hingehaun. danke. entlich kann man wieder gescheit spielen


----------



## gaini (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Need For Steed Moste Wanted / auflösung auf HD ändern?*

Halo. habe mal wieder lust auf most wanted. aber unter win 10 funktioniert es nicht in 1080p. hat einer von euch ne möglichkeit das spiel um zu stellen?


----------



## Galford (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Need For Steed Moste Wanted / auflösung auf HD ändern?*

Ich hab es gerade bei mir nochmals sicherheitshalber getestet. Auch unter Windows 10 funktioniert der Resolution Changer noch.

Edit: Wenn es nicht funktioniert. Sicher das Most Wanted gepatcht ist und beim Start über den Resolution Changer die richtige Version ausgewählt wurde?


----------



## gaini (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Need For Steed Moste Wanted / auflösung auf HD ändern?*

also ich habe nicht den über den link geladen. der geht bei mir nich mehr. HRC_-_HotKey_Resolution_Changer_v0_0_2_7.exe. den habe ich. das spiel ist auf 1.2 werde es nachher patchen. aber ich kann auch kein hotkey eingeben.
kannst den downelode ewentuell noch mal rein stellen? danke


----------



## Galford (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Need For Steed Moste Wanted / auflösung auf HD ändern?*

Der Download-Link oben ist vollkommen in Ordnung.

Patch bitte das Spiel auf Version 1.3.
Schieb das Tool (der oben verlinkte Resolution-Changer) bzw. entpacke es in das Verzeichnis von Most Wanted, in dem auch die .exe zu finden ist!
Starte das Tool, wähl die passende Auflösung aus und wähle im Tool die Version 1.3.
Starte das Spiel über das Tool indem du auf "Launch" klickst.

Bei mir funktioniert es, auch unter Win10. Wenn das alles bei dir nicht funktioniert, kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.
Vielleicht hat jemand anderes einen Vorschlag?


----------



## PraetorAce (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Need For Steed Moste Wanted / auflösung auf HD ändern?*

mir geht's genauso. Windows 10
i5 6600k 
gtx 780ti
16gb ddr4

allerdings blockiert mein Chrome den download weil viren gefunden wurden

Edit: Hab's mit Edge heruntergeladen klappt perfekt auch in 4K. Das HUD und die Texturen sind halt sehr pixelig, was solls. Ich rase jetzt mit meinem Fiat Punto weiter. Cheers!


----------



## Ramonx56 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Need For Steed Moste Wanted / auflösung auf HD ändern?*

Danke!


----------

